# Large follicles, low hormone levels vs small folicles, high hormone levels?!



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone any idea which is best. First IUI, follicles 18mm, hormone levels low- had to inject HCG night before basting.
2nd IUI, follicles 15mm but much higher Hormone levels- no injection needed- also much easier basting. Any idea if it's more likely to work this time or not? They blamed low hormone levels last time- I blame a general anaesthetic I had a couple of weeks earlier- Bloody wisdom teeth!


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Thought I'd add what I eventually found out about this seen as so many people have looked and no one replied I figure there must be others out there with same problem. Apparently at the moment things in my body aren't in sync. There would have been no chance of getting BFP even if we didnt need Donor S. I have been put on clomid. Last month that worked really really well at getting everything working right together but still BFN- trying again with clomid this month 50mg. Hope this helps anyone with similar problems.


----------

